# Bikepartner/in Raum Hemsbach



## bergmaschine (12. September 2002)

Hallo,
hat von euch jemand Lust mit einem Hemsbächer( m, 22Jahre) den Odenwald unsicher zu machen.Fahre gerne Marathon und längere Touren am Wochenende.Während der Woche mache ich kurze Feierabendtouren zum Ausspannen.Wer Lust hat, sich mit mir zu treffen, antwortet bitte.
Bye
Sven


----------



## Gerald (12. September 2002)

Würde ja gerne, schon aus Patriotismus weil ich gebürtiger ...... (siehe dein Wohnort) bin, aber die Anreise ist doch zu lange.

Aber sag mal (weil ich auch nicht mehr so regelmäßig in Hemsbach bin):

- Hat die Zehntscheuer wieder auf

- Wie kommt man per Rad am besten zum 4 Rittersturm hoch (Mühlweg?) und dann nach O-Laudenbach/Juhöhe?


Gerald     .... ach die alte Heimat  <Heimweh on> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  <Heimweh off>, aber deswegen meine 2 Mädels hier im Stich lassen???  NNNIIIEEE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergmaschine (12. September 2002)

Hi Gerald,
soweit ich informiert bin, hat die Zehntscheuer wieder geöffnet.
Wenn du mal Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour hast kannst du dich ja melden.Kann auch zu dir nach Bensheim kommen.Das dürfte ich gerade noch so schaffen. Mülweg - 1.Krezung rechts-Schotterweg folgen-Bei 1.Serpentine Schotterweg nach links und immer auf dem Weg bleiben.
Bis denn
Sven


----------



## leithuhn (17. April 2003)

Hi,

habe erst jetzt den Beitrag im Forum gelesen.
Ich bin Hemsbacher und gehe 2 bis 3x die Woche Biken von Heidelberg bis Bensheim. Wenn du Bock hast schreib mir eine E-Mail ([email protected]) Dann kanns los gehen.
Gilt auch für andere die in der Gegend von CC bis FR Biken

Ciao Oli


----------

